# just got a 300zx



## djmicah619 (Apr 6, 2005)

anyone knoe some good shops ,junkyards in town?


----------



## djmicah619 (Apr 6, 2005)

*anyone in san diego??????*



djmicah619 said:


> anyone know some good shops ,junkyards in town?


anyone in san diego ..................z parts places......


----------



## djmicah619 (Apr 6, 2005)

damn.......
guess theres no in in this whole county with a z that knows some good places for parts....


----------

